# Spectacular Wooden Staircases: show us the best you know!



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi LJs,

Just stumbled upon this on flickr this morning, I thought it was worth sharing and a potentially great thread starter.

This is the Lednice Castle's library staircase, an incredible gothic piece of worksmanship:










Another view, from flickr too:










Anyone knows of something spectacular to share here?
Cheers

Thomas


----------



## dominikmatus (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice. So you have been in Lednice? It's very close to me


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Not yet, but the wife and I both agreed that it's on our to-go list after Roma and London!  And hey, that's great, when we'll go there we can hang out for a drink with you!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Incredible. I hadn't seen this one. I'll have to look around for some images of wooden things that blew my mind.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Your pic reminds me of the spiral stairway at Santa Fe's Loretto Chapel.
It did not have a hand rail originally.

You can read more here


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

That one is mighty spectacular too Scott, I stumbled upon it when searching for more of that Lednice thing. Just imagine the time to build all those rail elements…


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I cant find it in my initial Google search, but isn't there a story about a carpenter who shows up unannounced at some Monastery or Convent and builds this fantastic staircase with just s few hand tools?

Going by memory here, it's been several years since I saw this story.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

My favorite is at Shaker Village:


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Mmmh bioutifoul!


----------



## sillvan (Jun 27, 2016)

They are spectacular indeed. So much that you can't even believe they are made from wood. Would these stairs designs allow the installation of the stairlifts? There are some fantastic designs on this stairlift dealer new york ny resource. Having to choose from so many stairs patterns and designs can really be overwhelming for the people.


----------

